# شخصيات لا تنسى على مر التاريخ



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*حبيت النهارده اتكلم عن بعض الشخصيات المهمه في جميع النواحي سواء سياسيه او فنيه او علميه وسوف اشارك ببعض الشخصيات اليوم وبعض المعلومات المهمه عنهم وعن اعمالهم واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه *​ 


*رومل (إرڤين ـ)*​ 

*(1891 ـ 1944)*​ 

إرڤين يوهانّس أوجين رومل Erwin Johannes Eugen Rommel جنرال ألماني موهوب صاحب مبادرات وبُعد نظر، حاز شهرة واسعة بين مواطنيه كما استحق احترام الأعداء بانتصاراته الباهرة قائدا للفيلق الإفريقي الألماني في الحرب العالمية الثانية.
وُلد إرڤين رومل في مدينة هايدنهايم Heidenheim التابعة لمملكة فورتنبرغ Kingdom of Wurttenberg في جنوب ألمانيا لآسرة امتهنت التدريس، ولكن الفتى إرڤين قرر الالتحاق بفوج مشاة فورتنبرغ سنة 1910 أسوة بالكثيرين من أبناء الطبقة المتوسطة ممن أغرتهم الحياة العسكرية منذ توحيد ألمانيا وإعلان الامبراطورية عام 1871

.





​ 
رُقِّي رومل قبيل الحرب العالمية الأولى إلى رتبة ملازم ثان، وحارب في فرنسا ورومانيا وإيطاليا. وقد كان لمعرفته الوثيقة بجنوده وشجاعته وموهبته القيادية أثر كبير في تدرجه في الرتب العسكرية. ومع أن العمل في الأركان العامة في الجيش البروسي الألماني كان يفتح الطريق إلى المناصب العالية فقد تحاشى رومل أن يسير على هذا الخط، وفضَّل أن يبقى في القوات المحاربة في عهد جمهورية فايمار، وبعد تسنم هتلر السلطة، ضابط مشاة من قوات الجبهة. غير أن موهبته في التدريس التي قد يكون ورثها عن أبيه أهَّلته لعدد من المناصب في مختلف الأكاديميات العسكرية، وساعدته خبرته التي اكتسبها في الحرب العالمية الأولى والمنهج الذي تبناه في تدريب الجنود المستجدين وأفكاره المبتكرة على نشر كتاب بعنوان «المشاة يهاجمون» Infanterie greift an في عام 1937 لقي شهرة واسعة.
في عام 1938 وبعد ضم النمسا إلى ألمانيا عُيِّن العقيد رومل قائداً لمدرسة الضباط في فينر نوشتادت بالقرب من فيينا. واختير مع بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية قائداً للقوات التي تحرس مقر قيادة هتلر. وفي شهر شباط سنة1940 أتيحت الفرصة لرومل لإثبات مواهبه حين عين قائداً لفرقة الدبابات السابعة. ومع أنه لم يسبق له قيادة قوات مدرعة من قبل فقد تمكن في وقت قصير جدا من استيعاب قدرات القوات الممكننة والمدرعة في الهجوم، وبرهن في هجومه الكاسح على ساحل القنال الإنكليزي عن جرأته وامتلاكه زمام المبادأة.
في شباط 1941 اختير رومل قائداً للقوات الألمانية التي أرسلت لمساعدة الجيش الإيطالي المتعثر في ليبيا، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبحت صحارى شمالي إفريقيا مسرحاً لنجاحاته الكبرى، ولهزيمته المنكرة أيضا أمام عدو متفوق تفوقا كاسحاً، واحترمه الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء واستحق عن جدارة لقبه «ثعلب الصحراء» لمبادآته الجريئة وسرعة مناوراته وهجماته المباغتة. ومنحه هتلر رتبة فيلد مارشال لإنجازاته ومنحته الدعاية الألمانية لقب «مارشال الشعب».
صادف رومل، إضافة إلى إخفاقات حلفائه الإيطاليين، عقبات كثيرة سببتها القيادة العليا الألمانية، فقد كان شمالي إفريقيا مسرحاً ثانوياً في نظر هتلر. وعلى الرغم من الصعوبات الكبيرة التي اعترضت سبيل الإمدادات والإرهاق الذي أصاب قواته في صيف عام 1942، أمره هتلر بالهجوم على مصر واحتلال قناة السويس، غير أنه لم ينجح في مسعاه واضطر إلى التوقف مع الجيش الإيطالي عند العلمين على مسافة 96 كيلومتر غربي الاسكندرية لنقص الإمدادات وخاصة الوقود، إضافة إلى مقاومة القوات البريطانية. واستنزف الهجوم على مصر مصادره وطاقاته فهزم هزيمة ساحقة في معركة العلمين الثانية في تشرين الأول 1942 واضطر إلى الانسحاب إلى رأس الجسر الألماني في تونس. وفي شهر آذار 1943 أمره هتلر بالعودة إلى الوطن، وأوكل إليه في أوائل عام 1944 أمر الدفاع عن ساحل القنال الفرنسي وصد إنزال الحلفاء المحتمل.
استطاع رومل أن يقيم دفاعاً ساحلياً مبتكراً، غير أن مقترحاته حول كيفية منع العدو من تحقيق الإنزال وإقامة رؤوس جسور على البر الفرنسي بكل الوسائل المتاحة، والاحتفاظ باحتياط قوي خلف خط الدفاع الساحلي مباشرة، وتوقعه بأن مصير الإنزال سيتقرر في اليوم الأول من الغزو، كل ذلك لم يلق أذناً صاغية من القيادة الألمانية.
في ربيع 1944اتصل به بعض أصدقائه من المتورطين في مؤامرة سرية للإطاحة بهتلر من السلطة وعرضوا عليه أن يتولى زمام الأمور في ألمانية في حال نجاحهم. لم يرفض رومل ما عزم عليه رفاقه لقناعته بأن الحرب خاسرة ما لم يبادر هتلر إلى الدخول في تسوية مع الحلفاء لإنهاء الصراع المسلح. غير أنه لم يكن يعلم أنهم في سبيلهم لاغتيال هتلر، وكان يعارض بشدة كل عمل من هذا القبيل. ولما بدأ الغزو في النورمندي حاول رومل عبثاً إقناع هتلر بأن الحرب خاسرة وأن عليه التوصل إلى صلح مع الغرب. وفي 17 تموز 1944 ومعركة الغزو على أشدها، هاجمت بعض طائرات الحلفاء السيارة التي كان يستقلها رومل فانقلبت وأصيب رومل بجروح خطيرة نقل على إثرها إلى المستشفى. وفي العشرين من الشهر نفسه أخفقت محاولة اغتيال هتلر وكشف التحقيق عن علاقة رومل بالمتآمرين، ولم يرغب هتلر في تقديم «بطل الشعب» للمحاكمة بصفته عدوّاً للفوهرر، فبعث باثنين من جنرالاته إلى رومل يعرضون عليه الانتحار بالسم مع ضمان المحافظة على سمعته وعلى أسرته إذا تجنب المحاكمة. وفي 14 تشرين الأول من عام 1944 شرب رومل زجاجة السم منهياً حياته بيده وأقيمت له جنازة حافلة بكل المراسم العسكرية المعتادة للعظماء.
ترك رومل كتابه المذكور آنفاً ويضم مجموعة مهمة من الدراسات التكتيكية والملاحظات المرتكزة على خبرته الشخصية في الحرب العالمية الأولى، بعد وفاته تولت أرملته وأحد مرؤوسيه السابقين نشر أوراقه الخاصة ومدوناته التي تُرجمت إلى الإنكليزية بعنوان «أوراق رومل» (1953).
http://www.arab-ency.com/index.php?module=pnEncyclopedia&func=display_term&id=5380​ 

*الى اللقاء مع شخصية مميزة أخرى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي الك اختي آني...

موضوع جميل جدا...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلومات حلوه جدا
ميرسي اني
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*اني *

*مشكورة ع المعلومات الرائعه*

*موضوع مميز حقا*

*لك مني كل التحية*

*،،*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اني موجود بكل المنتديات الا بويكيبيديا..
يا ريت تحطي اللينك..


----------



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك اختي آني...
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا...


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات حلوه جدا​*
> *ميرسي اني*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسي يابطل


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2010)

تمام  هيك يا اني كويس انك غيرتي الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ومعلومات جميله

شكرا جدا لمجهودكم


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *اني *​
> 
> *مشكورة ع المعلومات الرائعه*​
> *موضوع مميز حقا*​
> ...


 
حبيبتي الك أجملها وارقها 
ربنااا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات جميله
> 
> شكرا جدا لمجهودكم


 
ربنااا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*السيرة الذاتية*

*سيرة تاريخية للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر*
*



*




منزل جمال عبد الناصر بحى باكوس بالإسكندرية

ولد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٥ يناير ١٩١٨ في ١٨ شارع قنوات في حي باكوس الشعبي بالإسكندرية . 
كان جمال عبد الناصر الابن الأكبر لعبد الناصر حسين الذي ولد في عام ١٨٨٨ في قرية بني مر في صعيد مصر في أسره من الفلاحين، ولكنه حصل على قدر من التعليم سمح له بأن يلتحق بوظيفة في مصلحة البريد بالإسكندرية، وكان مرتبه يكفى بصعوبة لسداد ضرورات الحياة . 

*جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الابتدائية: *

التحق جمال عبد الناصر بروضة الأطفال بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية، ثم التحق بالمدرسة الابتدائية بالخطاطبه في عامي ١٩٢٣ ، ١٩٢٤ . 
وفى عام ١٩٢٥ دخل جمال مدرسة النحاسين الابتدائية بالجمالية بالقاهرة وأقام عند عمه خليل حسين في حي شعبي لمدة ثلاث سنوات، وكان جمال يسافر لزيارة أسرته بالخطاطبه في العطلات المدرسية، وحين وصل في الإجازة الصيفية في العام التالي – ١٩٢٦ – علم أن والدته قد توفيت قبل ذلك بأسابيع ولم يجد أحد الشجاعة لإبلاغه بموتها، ولكنه اكتشف ذلك بنفسه بطريقة هزت كيانه – كما ذكر لـ "دافيد مورجان" مندوب صحيفة "الصنداى تايمز" – ثم أضاف: "لقد كان فقد أمي في حد ذاته أمراً محزناً للغاية، أما فقدها بهذه الطريقة فقد كان صدمة تركت في شعوراً لا يمحوه الزمن. وقد جعلتني آلامي وأحزاني الخاصة في تلك الفترة أجد مضضاً بالغاً في إنزال الآلام والأحزان بالغير في مستقبل السنين ". 
وبعد أن أتم جمال السنة الثالثة في مدرسة النحاسين بالقاهرة، أرسله والده في صيف ١٩٢٨ عند جده لوالدته فقضى السنة الرابعة الابتدائية في مدرسة العطارين بالإسكندرية . 

*جمال عبد الناصر فى المرحلة الثانوية: *



عبد الناصر اثناء دراسته فى مدرسة حلوان الثانوية التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام ١٩٢٩ بالقسم الداخلي في مدرسة حلوان الثانوية وقضى بها عاماً واحداً، ثم نقل في العام التالي – ١٩٣٠ – إلى مدرسة رأس التين الثانوية بالإسكندرية بعد أن انتقل والده إلى العمل بمصلحة البوسطة هناك . 

وفى تلك المدرسة تكون وجدان جمال عبد الناصر القومي؛ ففي عام ١٩٣٠ استصدرت وزارة إسماعيل صدقي مرسوماً ملكياً بإلغاء دستور ١٩٢٣ فثارت مظاهرات الطلبة تهتف بسقوط الاستعمار وبعودة الدستور. 
ويحكى جمال عبد الناصر عن أول مظاهرة اشترك فيها: "كنت أعبر ميدان المنشية في الإسكندرية حين وجدت اشتباكاً بين مظاهرة لبعض التلاميذ وبين قوات من البوليس، ولم أتردد في تقرير موقفي؛ فلقد انضممت على الفور إلى المتظاهرين، دون أن أعرف أي شئ عن السبب الذي كانوا يتظاهرون من أجله، ولقد شعرت أنني في غير حاجة إلى سؤال؛ لقد رأيت أفراداً من الجماهير في صدام مع السلطة، واتخذت موقفي دون تردد في الجانب المعادى للسلطة. 
ومرت لحظات سيطرت فيها المظاهرة على الموقف، لكن سرعان ما جاءت إلى المكان الإمدادات؛ حمولة لوريين من رجال البوليس لتعزيز القوة، وهجمت علينا جماعتهم، وإني لأذكر أنى – في محاولة يائسة – ألقيت حجراً، لكنهم أدركونا في لمح البصر، وحاولت أن أهرب، لكنى حين التفت هوت على رأسي عصا من عصى البوليس، تلتها ضربة ثانية حين سقطت، ثم شحنت إلى الحجز والدم يسيل من رأسي مع عدد من الطلبة الذين لم يستطيعوا الإفلات بالسرعة الكافية. 
ولما كنت في قسم البوليس، وأخذوا يعالجون جراح رأسي؛ سألت عن سبب المظاهرة، فعرفت أنها مظاهرة نظمتها جماعة مصر الفتاة في ذلك الوقت للاحتجاج على سياسة الحكومة. 
وقد دخلت السجن تلميذاً متحمساً، وخرجت منه مشحوناً بطاقة من الغضب". (حديث عبد الناصر مع "دافيد مورجان" مندوب "صحيفة الصنداى تايمز" ١٨/٦/١٩٦٢) . 
ويعود جمال عبد الناصر إلى هذه الفترة من حياته في خطاب له بميدان المنشية بالإسكندرية في ٢٦/١٠/١٩٥٤ ليصف أحاسيسه في تلك المظاهرة وما تركته من آثار في نفسه: "حينما بدأت في الكلام اليوم في ميدان المنشية. سرح بي الخاطر إلى الماضي البعيد ... وتذكرت كفاح الإسكندرية وأنا شاب صغير وتذكرت في هذا الوقت وأنا اشترك مع أبناء الإسكندرية، وأنا أهتف لأول مرة في حياتي باسم الحرية وباسم الكرامة، وباسم مصر... أطلقت علينا طلقات الاستعمار وأعوان الاستعمار فمات من مات وجرح من جرح، ولكن خرج من بين هؤلاء الناس شاب صغير شعر بالحرية وأحس بطعم الحرية، وآلي على نفسه أن يجاهد وأن يكافح وأن يقاتل في سبيل الحرية التي كان يهتف بها ولا يعلم معناها؛ لأنه كان يشعر بها في نفسه، وكان يشعر بها في روحه وكان يشعر بها في دمه". لقد كانت تلك الفترة بالإسكندرية مرحلة تحول في حياة الطالب جمال من متظاهر إلى ثائر تأثر بحالة الغليان التي كانت تعانى منها مصر بسبب 


مقال كتبه جمال عبد الناصر بعنوان "فولتير رجل الحرية"تحكم الاستعمار وإلغاء الدستور. وقد ضاق المسئولون بالمدرسة بنشاطه ونبهوا والده فأرسله إلى القاهرة. 
وقد التحق جمال عبد الناصر في عام ١٩٣٣ بمدرسة النهضة الثانوية بحي الظاهر بالقاهرة، واستمر في نشاطه السياسي فأصبح رئيس اتحاد مدارس النهضة الثانوية. 
وفى تلك الفترة ظهر شغفه بالقراءة في التاريخ والموضوعات الوطنية فقرأ عن الثورة الفرنسية وعن "روسو" و"فولتير" وكتب مقالة بعنوان "فولتير رجل الحرية" نشرها بمجلة المدرسة. كما قرأ عن "نابليون" و"الإسكندر" و"يوليوس قيصر" و"غاندى" وقرأ رواية البؤساء لـ "فيكتور هيوجو" وقصة مدينتين لـ "شارلز ديكنز".(الكتب التي كان يقرأها عبد الناصر في المرحلة الثانوية). (الكتب التي كان يقرأها عبد الناصر في المرحلة الثانوية). 
كذلك اهتم بالإنتاج الأدبي العربي فكان معجباً بأشعار أحمد شوقي وحافظ إبراهيم، وقرأ عن سيرة النبي محمد وعن أبطال الإسلام وكذلك عن مصطفى كامل، كما قرأ مسرحيات وروايات توفيق الحكيم خصوصاً رواية عودة الروح التي تتحدث عن ضرورة ظهور زعيم للمصريين يستطيع توحيد صفوفهم ودفعهم نحو النضال في سبيل الحرية والبعث الوطني.



الحفلة التمثيلية لمدارس النهضة المصرية تعرض مسرحية يوليوس قيصر .. وفى ١٩٣٥ في حفل مدرسة النهضة الثانوية لعب الطالب جمال عبد الناصر دور "يوليوس قيصر" بطل تحرير الجماهير في مسرحية "شكسبير" في حضور وزير المعارف في ذلك الوقت. 
وقد شهد عام ١٩٣٥ نشاطاً كبيراً للحركة الوطنية المصرية التي لعب فيها الطلبة الدور الأساسي مطالبين بعودة الدستور والاستقلال، ويكشف خطاب من جمال عبد الناصر إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ٤ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ مكنون نفسه في هذه الفترة، فيقول: "لقد انتقلنا من نور الأمل إلى ظلمة اليأس ونفضنا بشائر الحياة واستقبلنا غبار الموت، فأين من يقلب كل ذلك رأساً على عقب، ويعيد مصر إلى سيرتها الأولى يوم أن كانت مالكة العالم. أين من يخلق خلفاً جديداً لكي يصبح المصري الخافت الصوت الضعيف الأمل الذي يطرق برأسه ساكناً صابراً على اهتضام حقه ساهياً عن التلاعب بوطنه يقظاً عالي الصوت عظيم الرجاء رافعاً رأسه يجاهد بشجاعة وجرأه في طلب الاستقلال والحرية... قال مصطفى كامل ' لو نقل قلبي من اليسار إلى اليمين أو تحرك الأهرام من مكانه المكين أو تغير مجرى [النيل] فلن أتغير عن المبدأ ' ... كل ذلك مقدمة طويلة لعمل أطول وأعظم فقد تكلمنا مرات عده في عمل يوقظ الأمة من غفوتها ويضرب على الأوتار الحساسة من القلوب ويستثير ما كمن في الصدور. ولكن كل ذلك لم يدخل في حيز العمل إلى الآن".(خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ٤/٩/١٩٣٥).


خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار عن الحركة الوطنية بين الطلبة لعودة الدستور والاستقلال ووبعد ذلك بشهرين وفور صدور تصريح "صمويل هور" – وزير الخارجية البريطانية – في ٩ نوفمبر١٩٣٥ معلناً رفض بريطانيا لعودة الحياة الدستورية في مصر، اندلعت مظاهرات الطلبة والعمال في البلاد، وقاد جمال عبد الناصر في ١٣ نوفمبر مظاهرة من تلاميذ المدارس الثانوية واجهتها قوة من البوليس الإنجليزي فأصيب جمال بجرح في جبينه سببته رصاصة مزقت الجلد ولكنها لم تنفذ إلى الرأس، وأسرع به زملاؤه إلى دار جريدة الجهاد التي تصادف وقوع الحادث بجوارها ونشر اسمه في العدد الذي صدر صباح اليوم التالي بين أسماء الجرحى. (مجلة الجهاد ١٩٣٥). 
وعن آثار أحداث تلك الفترة في نفسية جمال عبد الناصر قال في كلمة له في جامعة القاهرة في ١٥ نوفمبر ١٩٥٢: "وقد تركت إصابتي أثراً عزيزاً لا يزال يعلو وجهي فيذكرني كل يوم بالواجب الوطني الملقى على كاهلي كفرد من أبناء هذا الوطن العزيز. وفى هذا اليوم وقع صريع الظلم والاحتلال المرحوم عبد المجيد مرسى فأنساني ما أنا مصاب به، ورسخ في نفسي أن على واجباً أفنى في سبيله أو أكون أحد العاملين في تحقيقه حتى يتحقق؛ وهذا الواجب هو تحرير الوطن من الاستعمار، وتحقيق سيادة الشعب. وتوالى بعد ذلك سقوط الشهداء صرعى؛ فازداد إيماني بالعمل على تحقيق حرية مصر". 
وتحت الضغط الشعبي وخاصة من جانب الطلبة والعمال صدر مرسوم ملكي في ١٢ ديسمبر ١٩٣٥ بعودة دستور ١٩٢٣.


مجلة الجهاد تنشر أسماء الجرحى فى مظاهرات نوفمبروقد انضم جمال عبد الناصر في هذا الوقت إلى وفود الطلبة التي كانت تسعى إلى بيوت الزعماء تطلب منهم أن يتحدوا من أجل مصر، وقد تألفت الجبهة الوطنية سنة ١٩٣٦ بالفعل على أثر هذه الجهود. 
وقد كتب جمال في فترة الفوران هذه خطاباً إلى حسن النشار في ٢ سبتمبر ١٩٣٥ قال فيه: "يقول الله تعالى: وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة، فأين تلك القوة التي نستعد بها لهم؛ إن الموقف اليوم دقيق ومصر في موقف أدق...".
ووصف جمال عبد الناصر شعوره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة" فقال: "وفى تلك الأيام قدت مظاهرة في مدرسة النهضة، وصرخت من أعماقي بطلب الاستقلال التام، وصرخ ورائي كثيرون، ولكن صراخنا ضاع هباء وبددته الرياح أصداء واهية لا تحرك الجبال ولا تحطم الصخور".
إلا أن اتحاد الزعماء السياسيين على كلمة واحدة كان فجيعة لإيمان جمال عبد الناصر، على حد تعبيره في كتاب "فلسفة الثورة"، فإن الكلمة الواحدة التي اجتمعوا عليها كانت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ التي قننت الاحتلال، فنصت على أن تبقى في مصر قواعد عسكرية لحماية وادي النيل وقناة السويس من أي اعتداء، وفى حال وقوع حرب تكون الأراضي المصرية بموانيها ومطاراتها وطرق مواصلاتها تحت تصرف بريطانيا، كما نصت المعاهدة على بقاء الحكم الثنائي في السودان. 
وكان من نتيجة النشاط السياسي المكثف لجمال عبد الناصر في هذه الفترة الذي رصدته تقارير البوليس أن قررت مدرسة النهضة فصله بتهمة تحريضه الطلبة على الثورة، إلا أن زملائه ثاروا وأعلنوا الإضراب العام وهددوا بحرق المدرسة فتراجع ناظر المدرسة في قراره.
ومنذ المظاهرة الأولى التي اشترك فيها جمال عبد الناصر بالإسكندرية شغلت السياسة كل وقته، وتجول بين التيارات السياسية التي كانت موجودة في هذا الوقت فانضم إلى مصر الفتاة لمدى عامين، ثم انصرف عنها بعد أن اكتشف أنها لا تحقق شيئاً، كما كانت له اتصالات متعددة بالإخوان المسلمين إلا أنه قد عزف عن الانضمام لأي من الجماعات أو الأحزاب القائمة لأنه لم يقتنع بجدوى أياً منها ،"فلم يكن هناك حزب مثالي يضم جميع العناصر لتحقيق الأهداف الوطنية".
كذلك فإنه وهو طالب في المرحلة الثانوية بدأ الوعي العربي يتسلل إلى تفكيره، فكان يخرج مع زملائه كل عام في الثاني من شهر نوفمبر احتجاجاً على وعد "بلفور" الذي منحت به بريطانيا لليهود وطناً في فلسطين على حساب أصحابه الشرعيين.

*جمال عبد الناصر ضابطاً: *




عبد الناصر وهو فى طالب فى الكلية الحربية بعد ان انتقل اليها من كلية الحقوق لما أتم جمال عبد الناصر دراسته الثانوية وحصل على البكالوريا في القسم الأدبي قرر الالتحاق بالجيش، ولقد أيقن بعد التجربة التي مر بها في العمل السياسي واتصالاته برجال السياسة والأحزاب التي أثارت اشمئزازه منهم أن تحرير مصر لن يتم بالخطب بل يجب أن تقابل القوة بالقوة والاحتلال العسكري بجيش وطني.
تقدم جمال عبد الناصر إلى الكلية الحربية فنجح في الكشف الطبي ولكنه سقط في كشف الهيئة لأنه حفيد فلاح من بني مر وابن موظف بسيط لا يملك شيئاً، ولأنه اشترك في مظاهرات ١٩٣٥، ولأنه لا يملك واسطة.
ولما رفضت الكلية الحربية قبول جمال، تقدم في أكتوبر ١٩٣٦ إلى كلية الحقوق في جامعة القاهرة ومكث فيها ستة أشهر إلى أن عقدت معاهدة ١٩٣٦ واتجهت النية إلى زيادة عدد ضباط الجيش المصري من الشباب بصرف النظر عن طبقتهم الاجتماعية أو ثروتهم، فقبلت الكلية الحربية دفعة في خريف ١٩٣٦ وأعلنت وزارة الحربية عن حاجتها لدفعة ثانية، فتقدم جمال مرة ثانية للكلية الحربية ولكنه توصل إلى مقابلة وكيل وزارة الحربية اللواء إبراهيم خيري الذي أعجب بصراحته ووطنيته وإصراره على أن يصبح ضابطاً فوافق على دخوله في الدورة التالية؛ أي في مارس ١٩٣٧.
لقد وضع جمال عبد الناصر أمامه هدفاً واضحاً في الكلية الحربية وهو "أن يصبح ضابطاً ذا كفاية وأن يكتسب المعرفة والصفات التي تسمح له بأن يصبح قائداً"، وفعلاً أصبح "رئيس فريق"، وأسندت إليه منذ أوائل ١٩٣٨ مهمة تأهيل الطلبة المستجدين الذين كان من بينهم عبد الحكيم عامر. وطوال فترة الكلية لم يوقع على جمال أي جزاء، كما رقى إلى رتبة أومباشى طالب.


ا
لملازم ثان عبد الناصر تخرج جمال عبد الناصر من الكلية الحربية بعد مرور ١٧ شهراً، أي في يوليه ١٩٣٨، فقد جرى استعجال تخريج دفعات الضباط في ذلك الوقت لتوفير عدد كافي من الضباط المصريين لسد الفراغ الذي تركه انتقال القوات البريطانية إلى منطقة قناة السويس.
وقد كانت مكتبة الكلية الحربية غنية بالكتب القيمة، فمن لائحة الاستعارة تبين أن جمال قرأ عن سير عظماء التاريخ مثل "بونابرت" و"الإسكندر" و"جاليباردى" و"بسمارك" و"مصطفى كمال أتاتورك" و"هندنبرج" و"تشرشل" و"فوش". كما قرأ الكتب التي تعالج شئون الشرق الأوسط والسودان ومشكلات الدول التي على البحر المتوسط والتاريخ العسكري. وكذلك قرأ عن الحرب العالمية الأولى وعن حملة فلسطين، وعن تاريخ ثورة ١٩١٩.(الكتب التى كان يقرأها عبد الناصر فى الكلية الحربية). 
التحق جمال عبد الناصر فور تخرجه بسلاح المشاة ونقل إلى منقباد في الصعيد، وقد أتاحت له إقامته هناك أن ينظر بمنظار جديد إلى أوضاع الفلاحين وبؤسهم. وقد التقى في منقباد بكل من زكريا محيى الدين وأنور السادات.
وفى عام ١٩٣٩ طلب جمال عبد الناصر نقله إلى السودان، فخدم في الخرطوم وفى جبل الأولياء، وهناك قابل زكريا محيى الدين وعبد الحكيم عامر. وفى مايو ١٩٤٠ رقى إلى رتبة الملازم أول.



عبد الناصر مع الحامية المصرية بالسودان لقد كان الجيش المصري حتى ذلك الوقت جيشاً غير مقاتل، وكان من مصلحة البريطانيين أن يبقوه على هذا الوضع، ولكن بدأت تدخل الجيش طبقة جديدة من الضباط الذين كانوا ينظرون إلى مستقبلهم في الجيش كجزء من جهاد أكبر لتحرير شعبهم. وقد ذهب جمال إلى منقباد تملؤه المثل العليا، ولكنه ورفقائه أصيبوا بخيبة الأمل فقد كان معظم الضباط "عديمي الكفاءة وفاسدين"، ومن هنا اتجه تفكيره إلى إصلاح الجيش وتطهيره من الفساد. وقد كتب لصديقه حسن النشار في ١٩٤١ من جبل الأولياء بالسودان: "على العموم يا حسن أنا مش عارف ألاقيها منين واللا منين.. هنا في عملي كل عيبي إني دغرى لا أعرف الملق ولا الكلمات الحلوة ولا التمسح بالأذيال.


خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار عن وضع الجيش فى جبل الأولياء فى السودان شخص هذه صفاته يحترم من الجميع ولكن.. الرؤساء. الرؤساء يا حسن يسوءهم ذلك الذي لا يسبح بحمدهم.. يسوءهم ذلك الذي لا يتملق إليهم.. فهذه كبرياء وهم شبوا على الذلة في كنف الاستعمار.. يقولون.. كما كنا يجب أن يكونوا. كما رأينا يجب أن يروا.. والويل كل الويل لذلك... الذي تأبى نفسه السير على منوالهم... ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول إن هذا الجيل الجديد قد أفسده الجيل القديم متملقاً.. ويحزنني يا حسن أن أقول أننا نسير إلى الهاوية – الرياء – النفاق الملق - تفشى في الأصاغر نتيجة لمعاملة الكبار. أما أنا فقد صمدت ولازلت، ولذلك تجدني في عداء مستحكم مستمر مع هؤلاء الكبار...". (خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار..١٩٤١ ... ينشر لأول مرة) وفى نهاية عام ١٩٤١ بينما كان "روميل" يتقدم نحو الحدود المصرية الغربية عاد جمال عبد الناصر إلى مصر ونقل إلى كتيبة بريطانية تعسكر خلف خطوط القتال بالقرب من العلمين.
ويذكر جمال عبد الناصر: "في هذه المرحلة رسخت فكرة الثورة في ذهني رسوخاً تاماً، أما السبيل إلى تحقيقها فكانت لا تزال بحاجة إلى دراسة، وكنت يومئذ لا أزال أتحسس طريقي إلى ذلك، وكان معظم جهدي في ذلك الوقت يتجه إلى تجميع عدد كبير من الضباط الشبان الذين أشعر أنهم يؤمنون في قراراتهم بصالح الوطن؛ فبهذا وحده كنا نستطيع أن نتحرك حول محور واحد هو خدمة هذه القضية المشتركة".
وأثناء وجوده في العلمين جرت أحداث ٤ فبراير ١٩٤٢ حينما توجه السفير البريطاني – "السير مايلز لامسبون" – ليقابل الملك فاروق بسراي عابدين في القاهرة بعد أن حاصر القصر بالدبابات البريطانية، وسلم الملك إنذاراً يخيره فيه بين إسناد رئاسة الوزراء إلى مصطفى النحاس مع إعطائه الحق في تشكيل مجلس وزراء متعاون مع بريطانيا وبين الخلع، وقد سلم الملك بلا قيد ولا شرط.
ويذكر جمال عبد الناصر أنه منذ ذلك التاريخ لم يعد شئ كما كان أبداً، فكتب إلى صديقه حسن النشار في ١٦ فبراير ١٩٤٢ يقول: "وصلني جوابك، والحقيقة أن ما به جعلني أغلى غلياناً مراً، وكنت على وشك الانفجار من الغيظ، ولكن ما العمل بعد أن وقعت الواقعة وقبلناها مستسلمين خاضعين خائفين. والحقيقة أنى أعتقد أن الإنجليز كانوا يلعبون بورقة واحده في يدهم بغرض التهديد فقط، ولكن لو كانوا أحسوا أن بعض المصريين ينوون التضحية بدمائهم ويقابلوا القوة بالقوة لانسحبوا كأي امرأة من العاهرات. 
أما نحن. أما الجيش فقد كان لهذا الحادث تأثير جديد على الوضع والإحساس فيه، فبعد أن كنت ترى الضباط لا يتكلمون إلا عن النساء واللهو، أصبحوا يتكلمون عن التضحية والاستعداد لبذل النفوس في سبيل الكرامة.


خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار يبرز فيه موقفه من أحداث ٤ فبراير ١٩٤٢وأصبحت تراهم وكلهم ندم لأنهم لم يتدخلوا – مع ضعفهم الظاهر – ويردوا للبلاد كرامتها ويغسلوها بالدماء.. ولكن إن غداً لقريب.. حاول البعض بعد الحادث أن يعملوا شئ بغرض الانتقام، لكن كان الوقت قد فات أما القلوب فكلها نار وأسى. عموماً فإن هذه الحركة أو هذه الطعنة ردت الروح إلى بعض الأجساد وعرفتهم أن هناك كرامة يجب أن يستعدوا للدفاع عنها، وكان هذا درساً ولكنه كان درساً قاسياً". (خطاب عبد الناصر لحسن النشار... ١٦/٢/١٩٤٢).
ررقى جمال عبد الناصر إلى رتبة اليوزباشى (نقيب) في ٩ سبتمبر ١٩٤٢. وفى ٧ فبراير ١٩٤٣ عين مدرساً بالكلية الحربية. ومن قائمة مطالعاته في هذه الفترة يتضح أنه قرأ لكبار المؤلفين العسكريين من أمثال "ليدل هارت" و"كلاوزفيتز"، كما قرأ مؤلفات الساسة والكتاب السياسيين مثل "كرومويل" و"تشرشل". وفى هذه الفترة كان جمال عبد الناصر يعد العدة للالتحاق بمدرسة أركان حرب. 
وفى ٢٩ يونيه ١٩٤٤ تزوج جمال عبد الناصر من تحية محمد كاظم – ابنة تاجر من رعايا إيران – كان قد تعرف على عائلتها عن طريق عمه خليل حسين، وقد أنجب ابنتيه هدى ومنى وثلاثة أبناء هم خالد وعبد الحميد وعبد الحكيم. لعبت تحية دوراً هاماً في حياته خاصة في مرحلة الإعداد للثورة واستكمال خلايا تنظيم الضباط الأحرار، فقد تحملت أعباء أسرته الصغيرة - هدى ومنى - عندما كان في حرب فلسطين، كما ساعدته في إخفاء السلاح حين كان يدرب الفدائيين المصريين للعمل ضد القاعدة البريطانية في قناة السويس في ١٩٥١، ١٩٥٢.

*تنظيم الضباط الأحرار: *

شهد عام ١٩٤٥ انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية وبداية حركة الضباط الأحرار، ويقول جمال عبد الناصر في حديثة إلى "دافيد مورجان": "وقد ركزت حتى ١٩٤٨ على تأليف نواة من الناس الذين بلغ استياؤهم من مجرى الأمور في مصر مبلغ استيائي، والذين توفرت لديهم الشجاعة الكافية والتصميم الكافي للإقدام على التغيير اللازم. وكنا يومئذ جماعة صغيرة من الأصدقاء المخلصين نحاول أن نخرج مثلنا العليا العامة في هدف مشترك وفى خطة مشتركة".
وعقب صدور قرار تقسيم فلسطين في سبتمبر ١٩٤٧ عقد الضباط الأحرار اجتماعاً واعتبروا أن اللحظة جاءت للدفاع عن حقوق العرب ضد هذا الانتهاك للكرامة الإنسانية والعدالة الدولية، واستقر رأيهم على مساعدة المقاومة في فلسطين.
وفى اليوم التالي ذهب جمال عبد الناصر إلى مفتى فلسطين الذي كان لاجئاً يقيم في مصر الجديدة فعرض عليه خدماته وخدمات جماعته الصغيرة كمدربين لفرقة المتطوعين وكمقاتلين معها. وقد أجابه المفتى بأنه لا يستطيع أن يقبل العرض دون موافقة الحكومة المصرية. وبعد بضعة أيام رفض العرض فتقدم بطلب إجازة حتى يتمكن من الانضمام إلى المتطوعين، لكن قبل أن يبت في طلبه أمرت الحكومة المصرية الجيش رسمياً بالاشتراك في الحرب. فسافر جمال إلى فلسطين في ١٦ مايو ١٩٤٨، بعد أن كان قد رقى إلى رتبة صاغ (رائد) في أوائل عام ١٩٤٨.
لقد كان لتجربة حرب فلسطين آثاراً بعيدة على جمال عبد الناصر فعلى حد قولة: "فلم يكن هناك تنسيق بين الجيوش العربية، وكان عمل القيادة على أعلى مستوى في حكم المعدوم، وتبين أن أسلحتنا في كثير من الحالات أسلحة فاسدة، وفى أوج القتال صدرت الأوامر لسلاح المهندسين ببناء شاليه للاستجمام في غزه للملك فاروق.
وقد بدا أن القيادة العليا كانت مهمتها شيئاً واحداً هو احتلال أوسع رقعة ممكنة من الأرض بغض النظر عن قيمتها الإستراتيجية، وبغض النظر عما إذا كانت تضعف مركزنا العام في القدرة على إلحاق الهزيمة بالعدو خلال المعركة أم لا. 
وقد كنت شديد الاستياء من ضباط الفوتيلات أو محاربي المكاتب الذين لم تكن لديهم أية فكرة عن ميادين القتال أو عن آلام المقاتلين.
وجاءت القطرة الأخيرة التي طفح بعدها الكيل حين صدرت الأوامر إلىّ بأن أقود قوة من كتيبة المشاة السادسة إلى عراق سويدان التي كان الإسرائيليون يهاجمونها، وقبل أن أبدأ في التحرك نشرت تحركاتنا كاملة في صحف القاهرة. ثم كان حصار الفالوجا الذي عشت معاركه؛ حيث ظلت القوات المصرية تقاوم رغم أن القوات الإسرائيلية كانت تفوقها كثيراً من ناحية العدد حتى انتهت الحرب بالهدنة التي فرضتها الأمم المتحدة " في ٢٤ فبراير ١٩٤٩.
وقد جرح جمال عبد الناصر مرتين أثناء حرب فلسطين ونقل إلى المستشفى. ونظراً للدور المتميز الذي قام به خلال المعركة فإنه منح نيشان "النجمة العسكرية" في عام ١٩٤٩.
وبعد رجوعه إلى القاهرة أصبح جمال عبد الناصر واثقاً أن المعركة الحقيقية هي في مصر، فبينما كان ورفاقه يحاربون في فلسطين كان السياسيون المصريون يكدسون الأموال من أرباح الأسلحة الفاسدة التي اشتروها رخيصة وباعوها للجيش.


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نابليون بونابرت ​ 


 

الميلاد 15 اغسطس 1769
جزيرة كورسيكا 
الوفاة 5 مايو 1821
جزيرة سانت هيلينا ​ 
نابليون بونابرت (15 اغسطس 1769 - 5 مايو 1821 م) قائد عسكري وإمبراطور فرنسي، ولد في جزيرة كورسيكا التي كانت فرنسا قد استولت عليها قبل ولادته بخمسة عشر شهراً.​ 
كان نابليون وطنيًا متطرفًا، وعندما قامت الثورة في فرنسا جاءت فرصة نابليون في سنة 1793م عندما حاصر الفرنسيون مدينة تولون واستردوها من البريطانيين، وكان نابليون قائداً بارعاً للمدفعية وقد عدل عن نزعاته الوطنية وأصبح مخلصًا. واكتسب احترام الجميع وأصبح قائدا للجيش الفرنسي في إيطاليا وأصبحت انتصارات كبيرة وحكم أوروبا بأسرها تقريباً.​ 





​ 

أرسل نابليون إلى مصر بهدف القضاء على تجارة إنكلترا مع الهند، ولكن حملته انتهت بالفشل أمام الأسطول الإنكليزي بقيادة نيلسون في معركة النيل، فعاد إلى فرنسا، ثم أعلن بعدها نفسه مستشارا أولا لمدة عشر سنوات ثم لقب بالإمبراطور، ودخل الحرب عام 1805م ثانية ضد أعظم ثلاث قوى وهي: بريطانيا والنمسا وروسيا، فنجح في دحر النمسا وروسيا في استرلتين، ثم هزم بروسيا في جينا عام 1806م، وتحدت روسيا حلف نابليون فهاجمها عام 1812، متغلبا على الجيش الروسي، ولكنه عندما دخل موسكو كان أهلها قد دمروها وكان جيشه جائعا تعبا يعاني من برد الشتاء في روسيا، تبين بتحليل أسنان جنوده الذين قتلوا هناك وعددهم 25 ألفا أنهم أصيبوا بمرض التيفوس وحمى الخنادق وهي أمراض تنتقل عن طريق القمل​ 



 

وأخيرا هزم نابليون عام 1815ٍٍم، ونفي بعدها إلى جزيرة سانت هيلينا حيث مات بسرطان المعدة. وقد قيل أنه إغتيل عن طريق طلاء جدران غرفته بالزرنيخ وتسبب ذلك له بقرحة معدية لازمته حتى وفاته ولذلك كان غالباً مايضع يده داخل سترته فوق معدته.​ 







حياته​ 
ولد نابليون بونابرت في جزيرة كورسيكا سنة 1769 بعد عام من انضمامها لفرنسا في أسرة كانت في الأصل من نبلاء إيطاليا و كان هذا سبب تكلم نابليون للفرنسية بلكنة إيطالية. التحق نابليون وهو في التاسعة من عمره بمدرسة عسكرية فرنسية، وتخرج منها سنة 1784 ليدخل الكلية الحربية الملكية بباريس حيث أنهى دراسته في عام واحد بدلا من عامين -كما كان مقررا- نظرا لنبوغه وذكائه الحاد، ليبدأ حياته العملية وهو في السادسة عشر.​ 
لعب نابليون دورا هاما في الدفاع عن الثورة الفرنسية ضد أنصار الملكية، كما أنه أثبت مقدرة عسكرية فائقة في الحروب الأولى التي خاضها ومنها معركة طولون التي وضع هو خطتها بدلا من تلك التي كان قد وضعها قائد القوات.​ 
خاض نابليون الكثير من المعارك ضد النمسا وروسيا وبريطانيا وبروسيا وغيرها من الدول، حيث حقق انتصارات باهرة في 40 منها، حتى إن البعض قارنه بالإسكندر الأكبر وسيزر، إلا أنه هزم في معركة واترلو والتي نفي على إثرها إلى جزيرة سانت هيلينا حيث توفي ودفن هناك عام 1821، ليتم إرجاع جثمانه لفرنسا حيث استقر بباريس عام 1840.​ 
وتعد الحملة التي قام بها نابليون على روسيا عام 1812 هي بداية النهاية لهذا القائد الكبير، حيث كان لها تأثيرا سلبيا عميقا على الجيش الفرنسي وكفاءته، كما أنها شهدت مقتل وإصابة مئات الآلاف من الجنود والمدنيين على حد سواء.​ 
وفيما يتعلق بنابليون كحاكم دولة، فإنه كان قد أنقلب على حكومة الديركتوار عام 1799 بعد عودته المفاجئة من مصر، لسوء الأوضاع التي كانت تعيشها بلاده آنذاك، ليؤسس للحكومة القنصلية، وتعيينه قنصلا أول مدى الحياة مع حقه في تسمية من سيخلفه. قام بونابرت بعد ذلك بتحويل نظام الحكم من القنصلية إلى الإمبراطورية، ثم تنحيه عن العرش بعد دخول قوات الأعداء باريس عام 1814 ونفيه لجزيرة ألبا، ثم عودته لفرنسا مرة أخرى عام 1815 ليتولى الحكم إلى أن هزم في معركة واترلو ونفيه لجزيرة سانت هيلينا حتى مماته.​ 


 

وقد تعددت الأقوال حول سبب وفاة نابليون، فالبعض قال إنه مات بسرطان المعدة، بينما رأى آخرون أنه مات مسموما بالزرنيخ لعدة دلائل تم اكتشافها فيما بعد ومنها أن جسده ظل سليما إلى درجة كبيرة بعد عشرين عاما من وفاته، وهي إحدى خصائص الزرنيخ، كما أن وصف لويس مارشند لبونابرت في الأشهر الأخيرة من حياته، مطابق لأعراض حالات التسمم بتلك المادة, ومع ذلك فقد أثبتت بعض الدراسات الحديثة أنه مات بسرطان المعدة تماما كأبيه.​ 
ينسب لنابليون الفضل في صدور القانون المدني الفرنسي والذي اقتبسته باقي الدول الأوروبية، وهو قائد عظيم لإنشائه حكومة منظمة شديدة البأس ومحاكم عدلية ومدارس وإدارة قوية ونشيطة ومتنورة لا يزال الفرنسيون إلى الآن سائرين عليها، وهو عظيم لأنه بعث إيطاليا من موت الخمول وأنارها بمشكاة الرقي والعمران، إلى جانب قهره لجميع الملوك المعاكسين له وكسر جميع الجيوش على اختلاف تدريبها وبسالتها. ومع ذلك فإن له مساوئ عديدة منها قمعه لثورة العبيد في هاييتي وقراره في عام 1801 القاضي بعودة العبودية في فرنسا بعد أن كانت الجمهورية قد ألغتها، بالإضافة لتسببه في مقتل مئات الآلاف في أوروبا بسبب الحروب التي خاضها هناك.​ 
كان لنابليون أعداء كثر يكرهونه ولكن يكنون له عظيم الاحترام في ذات الوقت، فعندما سئل الجنرال ويلنجتون قائد الإنجليز في معركة واترلو الشهيرة عن أعظم جنرال في وقته، قال إن أعظمهم في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل وكل وقت هو نابليون بونابرت.​ 
يذكر أن نابليون كان قد تزوج من الإمبراطورة جوزفين قبل أن يطلقها، ليتزوج من الأرشيدوقة النمساوية ماري لويز والتي أنجبت له أبنه الوحيد من صلبه نابليون الثاني ملك روما.​ 

الى لقاء في شخصية أخرى ​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

زنوبيا ملكة تدمر




زنوبيا 





ملكة تدمر (بالميرا) و الشام والجزيرة، وهي الزباء بنت عمرو بن الظرب بن حسان ابن أذينة بن السميدع، كانت عربية تسمي زينب في التاريخ العربي ، وأمها إغريقية من سلالة كليوبترا ملكة مصر في عصر البطالمة، وقد كانت زوجة لأذينة ملك تدمر الملقب بسيد الشرق الروماني و ملك الملوك، امتدت سلطته على سورية وسائر آسيا الرومانية، و كثيراً ما حارب الفرس وردهم عن بلاده، وكان إذا خرج إلى الحرب أناب الملكة زنوبيا لتحكم تدمر بمهارة، وكانت تدمر (بالميرا) مدينة تجارية توجد أطرافها بطرف الجزيرة علي حدود الشام والعراق، وتحيط بها الجبال، وكانت محط قوافل الجمال


صفات زنوبيا


وكانت الملكة زنوبيا قد إشتهرت بجمالها وولعها بالصيد والقنص، قيل عنها : (أنها كانت ذات رأي وحكمة وعقل وسياسة ودقة نظر وفروسية وشدة بأس وجمال فائق.
وكانت سمراء اللون قوية اللحظ، وكانت الهيبة والجمال والعظمة تلوح على وجهها وكانت أسنانها بيضاء كاللؤلؤ وصوتها قوياً وجهوراً، وجسمها صحيحاً سالماً، وكانت الابتسامات لا تفارقها، فعاشت بعظمة ملوكية مقلدة ملوك الأكاسرة، فكانت تضع العمامة على رأسها وتلبس ثوباً أرجوانياً مرصعاً بالجواهر وكثيراً ما كانت تترك ذراعها مكشوفة.
وتثقفت بالثقافة الهيلينية،وكانت تتكلم الآرامية وبعض اللاتينية (الرومانية) والإغريقية والقبطية، وكان لها اطلاع على تاريخ الشرق والغرب، وكانت تقرأ لهوميروس وأفلاطون وألِفَت تاريخاً عن الشرق ومصر وآسيا.


حكمها لتدمر


ولما قتل أذينة(عام267م) بطريقة غامضة، تولت المُلك باسم ابنها وهب اللات، ولما سآءت العلاقات بينها وبين الإمبراطور الروماني أرسل الإمبراطور لها جيشه للإستيلاء علي تدمر فهزمته ،بعدها توجهت لمصر وكانت تابعة للرومان واحتلتها ومنعت حبوبها عن روما، وعززت علاقاتها التجارية مع الحبشة وجزيرة العرب، وتوسعت مملكتها حتي أصبحت من شواطئ البسفور حتى النيل، وأطلقت عليها الإمبراطورية الشرقية، لكن الإمبراطور الروماني أورليانوس حاول التفاوض مع الملكة زنوبيا لوقف زحف جيوشها مقابل الإعتراف بألقاب ابنها وامتيازاته، فضربت النقود في إنطاكية والإسكندرية عليها صورة وهب اللات على وجه وعلى الوجه الثاني صورةالإمبراطور أورليانوس، لكنها عهدت بملك مصر إلى ولدها وأزالت من النقود صورة الإمبراطور ونادت بالاستقلال الكامل عن روما، لكن الإمبراطور صمم على التنكيل بها وسحق الدولة التدمرية، فأرسل جيشاً رومانياً بقيادة بروبوس إلى مصر سنة 271م ومنحت لتدمر، و جيشاً آخر بقيادة الإمبراطور أورليانوس نفسه توجه به إلى آسيا الصغرى ليلتقي الجيشان في تدمر، احتل بروبوس مصر، وبلغ أورليانوس أنطاكية، فهزم زنوبيا هناك في معركة دامية، مما جعلها تنسحب لتدمر ليتعقبهاأورليانوس حتي بلغا حمص، فدارت بينهما معارك شرسة، وانهزم جيشها، ووصل أورليانوس تدمر وحاصر أسوارها حصاراً محكما حتي نفدت مؤن الطعام بها، وكانت قد حصنت المدينة ووضعت على كل برج من أبراج السور اثنين أو ثلاثة من المجانيق تقذف بالحجارة المهاجمين لأسوارها وتمطرهم بقذائف النفط الملتهبة، والتي كانت تعرف بالنار الإغريقية، وقاومت الغزاة بشجاعة معلنة القتال حتي الموت، عرض أورليانوس عليها التسليم وخروجها سالمة من المدينة الني لن تمس، لكنها رفضت، و حاولت زنوبيا الهروب ووصلت نهر الفرات إلا أنها وقعت في الأسر واقتيدت إلى أورليانوس وهو في ميدان القتال فأحسن معاملتها سنة 282م، ثم اقتادها معه إلى روما ولم يقتلها بل قتل بعض كبار قوادها ومستشاريها بعد محاكمة أجريت لهم في حمص.


انتحارها


انتهت حياتها في منزل بسيط في تيبور أعده لها أورليانوس، وانتحرت بالسم، بعدما حكمت تدمر و مصر والشام والعراق ومابين النهرين وآسيا الصغرى حتي أنقرة.​


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هوميروس ملحمة من الغموض
​*شاعر إغريقي شهير وأحد أعلام الأدب في العصور التاريخية القديمة، احتل هوميروس مكانة عظيمة عند شعبه، فيعد رمزاً للوطنية ومصور للتاريخ اليوناني القديم، وهوميروس هو صاحب الملحمتين الشعريتين الإلياذة والأوديسا" واللتين حصل بهما هوميروس على لقب" صاحب أعظم الملاحم البطولية في التاريخ"، هذا على الرغم من الغموض الذي يحيط به.* *قال أفلاطون عنه إن من بين الإغريق من يعتقد اعتقاداً راسخاً أن "هوميروس يستحق أن ينظر إليه كمعلم في مجال إدارة الشئون الإنسانية وتهذيبها، وأن على المرء أن ينسق حياته كلها مترسماً خطى هذا الشاعر".*
*ظهر الكثير من الجدل والخلاف حول هوميروس في نشأته وحياته بل أن البعض يشكك في وجوده أصلاً ويقال إنه ربما يكون شخصية أسطورية، كما شكك البعض الأخر في إذا ما كانت الملحمتين الشعريتين منسوبتين إليه بالفعل أم لأخرين، ولكن على الرغم من هذا تبقى الإلياذة والأوديسا شاهدتين على أديب عبقري جسد بهما العديد من الأحداث التاريخية الهامة. *

*عرفت أشعار هوميروس بتأثيرها البالغ في الأدب والثقافة والتربية، والتي أصبح ينظر إليها على أنها أساس للأخلاق ومعين للعلم والمعرفة، عمل هوميروس على التدقيق والتهذيب في أساليبه الشعرية مما جعله دائم الارتقاء بها وقد ظهر هذا في ملحمتيه الشعريتين الخالدتين " الإلياذة والأوديسا" وهما عبارة عن قصتين شعريتين تمكن بهما هوميروس من احتلال مكانة بارزة في الأدب العالمي.*


*حياته*
*تعددت آراء العلماء حول نشأة هوميروس فلا أحد يعلم على وجه الدقة شيء عن حياة هذا الشاعر، فمنهم من يرجع نسبه إلى عدد من الآلهة الإغريقية القديمة، ومنهم من يرجع نسبه إلى عائلة متواضعة الحال ومن المرجح أن هذا الجدل قد نشأ حوله نتيجة لأنه لم يكن مثل باقي الشعراء الذين يذكرون شيئاً من حياتهم في قصائدهم الشعرية، مما أفسح المجال أمام العديد من العلماء لكي يحيكوا القصص المختلفة حول نشأته وحياته.*

*يقال إن هوميروس قد مال في الصغر إلى سماع القصائد وحفظ الأناشيد، وأنه بدأ يتغنى بشعره فتم رفضه في بداية الأمر وذاق مرارة الفقر، ثم نبغ بعد ذلك وزاد إتقانه للأدوات الشعرية فوجد الاستحسان والقبول من طبقة الأثرياء التي تنافست لدعوته للقصور من اجل التغني بأمجادهم والإشادة بتاريخهم هم وأسرهم وأبطالهم، ومن خلال ذلك تنقل هوميروس بين العديد من المدن الأمر الذي جعله يجمع قدر كبير من الثقافات والمعرفة عن عادات ومعتقدات مختلفة، مما جعل عنده رصيد ضخم من المعلومات والذي ساعده بعد ذلك على نظم العديد من القصائد التي تخلد المواقف والأحداث التاريخية.*

*وتشير عدد من الروايات أن هوميروس كان ضريراً أو أنه كان مبصراً وفقد بصره بعد ذلك، كما يقال إنه عاش عمراً طويلاً ومات بجزيرة تدعى "ايوس".*


*اختلاف بين العلماء*
*اختلف العلماء في العصر الذي وجد به هوميروس فقال هيكاتيوس والذي يعد أول مؤرخ يوناني "أن هوميروس عاصر الحرب الطروادية والتي قام بوصف أحداثها، ويدل هذا على أنه ازدهر في منتصف القرن الثاني عشر قبل الميلاد"، ولكن جاء هيرودت مخالفاً لهذا الرأي مؤكداً أن هوميروس ظهر في منتصف القرن التاسع، ثم ظهر رأي آخر جاء به السفسطائي "ثيوبوميوس" وجعله معاصراً للشاعر الهجائي أرخيلوخوس والذي ذاعت شهرته في منتصف القرن السابع قبل الميلاد وبالتالي كان لكل من المؤرخين الثلاثة رأياً مختلفاً عن الأخر.* 


*ولكن جاءت الأبحاث بعد ذلك مؤيده لرأي هيرودت فعندما تم دراسة لغة هوميروس وجدوها لغة القرنين التاسع والثامن ق.م وليست لغة العصر الموكيني التي كانت ضاربة في القدم وتضم العديد من الألفاظ النادرة والكلمات العتيقة الغير مألوفة، كما أنها لم تكن لغة الشعر الغنائي والتي تمتلئ بالحركة لتوافق الألحان الموسيقية، وكانت نتيجة هذه الدراسات أن هوميروس عاش في أواخر القرن التاسع ق.م بعد انتهاء حرب طروادة وقبل ازدهار الشعر الغنائي بقرون، فقام بوصف أحداث هذه المعركة بناء على الروايات التي سمعها والآثار التي شاهدها في ربوع اليونان، ثم قام بوصف الأحداث في لوحات تصور المجتمع الذي عاش فيه، والحضارات التي عاصرها، فقام بتسجيل حياة اليونانيين فيما بين القرن الثاني عشر وأوائل الثامن قبل الميلاد وقام بعرضها في أسلوب قصصي روائي يمزج بين الواقع والأسطورة.*


*الأدب اليوناني وملحمتي هوميروس**
*
*عرف الأدب اليوناني كأقدم أنواع الأدب وأكثرها تأثيراً في النواحي الثقافية والأدبية في العالم أجمع، وقام الكتاب الإغريق بالتعرض لكافة الأشكال الأدبية والشعرية فقاموا بتسجيل الشعر الغنائي، والملحمي، والمسرحيات الهزلية، والرسائل الأدبية وسير البطولات، وكان الشعر الملحمي أكثر الأشكال الأدبية المميزة في الأدب اليوناني والذي كان هوميروس من أبرز رواده فقدم أبرز ملحمتين في التاريخ وهما الإلياذة والأوديسا .*
*قام هوميروس في الإلياذة بالتعرض لحروب طروادة بأسلوب شعري دقيق وسهل واصفاً العمل الملحمي بدقة مستخدماً التشبيه، والصور البلاغية الرائعة فكان متمكناً من أدواته الشعرية مما جعله يعرضها بشكل متميز، وفي الأوديسا قام بسرد مغامرات البطل الإغريقي " أوديسيوس" وهو عائد إلى وطنه بعد سقوط طروادة. *


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الفيزيائى الفلكى .... [URL="http://slamoon.com/vb/t6107.html"]ستيفن [/URL]هوكنج 







ستيفين هوكنج (ولد 1942)


ولد [URL="http://slamoon.com/vb/t6107.html"]ستيفن [/URL]هوكنج (Stephen Hawking) في اكسفورد في المملكة المتحدة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وكان والداه يعيشان في لندن، غير أن اتفاقا كان قد ابرم بين ألمانيا النازية وبريطانيا حول عدم قصف اكسفورد وكيمبردج، ولهذا السبب ذهبت والدته إلى اكسفورد لتضعه في أمان. وعاش طفولته أثناء وبعد الحرب في إحدى ضواحي لندن، حيث كان يقيم العلماء والأكاديميون الإنجليز. وكانت المدرسة التي درس فيها تتبنى منهجا تعليميا خاصا تمخض عنه أن ستيفين لم يتعلم القراءة قبل الثامنة من العمر.

ويقول هوكنج انه كان منذ الطفولة شغفا بالألعاب التي كانت تمكنه من التحكم بالأشياء. فكان لا يأبه لشكل الطائرات والقارب التي يصنعها كلعب طالما أنها كانت تعمل! وعند انتقاله لكتابة أطروحة الدكتوراه في الفلكيات اعتقد أن في ذلك تجسيدا لطموحه القديم: "إذا استطعت أن تفهم كيف يعمل الكون، فستتمكن من السيطرة عليه بطريقة ما!

أمضى دراسته الجامعية في اكسفورد ومن ثم في كيمبردج. وقد أصابه مرض (motor neurone disease) في بداية التحاقه ببرنامج الدكتوراه في كمبردج. وكاد أن يتوقف عن البحث بسبب المرض وعدم ودود أمل في الشفاء والتحسن، أو حتى في وقف التدهور حيث صارت قدرته على التحكم بأعضائه تقل تدريجيا. بيد أن علاقة نشأت بينه وبين فتاة أراد أن يتزوجها دفعته إلى الاستمرار في البحث لكي يستطيع الحصول على عمل لكسب العيش. وقد تزوجها فعلا في عام 1965.

استمر في أبحاثه في مجال النظرية النسبية حتى العام 1970. وفي الأعوام 1970-1974 بحث في مجال الثقوب السوداء. وانتقل بعد ذلك إلى البحث في مجال المقاربة بين النظريتين النسبية والكوانتية.

وأصبح هوكنج منذ حين، من اشهر الفيزيائيين في العالم المعاصر. حتى يقال أنه الأكثر شهرة بعد اينشتين. وهو يتحرك على كرسي ذي عجلات، ويستخدم الحاسوب في الكتابة والمحادثة مع الآخرين، حيث تم تطوير نظام حاسوب خصيصا له يحوّل ما يطبعه إلى كلمات ينطق بها جهاز محوسب، وقد قام بإلقاء محاضرات عامة باستخدام الجهاز.

النص الذي نقرأه هو الفصل الأول من أحد كتابين للمؤلف "تاريخ مقتضب للزمن - من الانفجار العظيم إلى الثقوب السوداء" (A Brief History of Time - From the Big Bang to Black Holes)، يشرح فيه هوكنج كيف يرى علم الفيزياء الكون.


مصدر اخر..~







عندما شطر (روذرفورد) الذرة ذهب إليه صحفي أمريكي يغطي الخبر .. واقترح عليه أن يصوره في ثلاث صور: الصورة الأولى له جوار الذرة .. الصورة الثانية له وهو يكسر الذرة .. الصورة الثالثة له وهو يقف باسمًا جوار أجزاء الذرة المشطورة !

نفس الشيء ينطبق على (ستيفن هوكنج)الذي مزج بين جاذبية (أينشتاين) وميكانيكا الكم.. نعرف جميعًا أنه اكتشف شيئًا مهمًا جدًا لكننا لا نفهم ما هو بالتحديد ..

بالنسبة للغربيين هو رمز بصري شهير مثله مثل (غاندي) و(جيفارا) و(شابلن) .. حقًا لا يفهمون بدقة ما يتكلم عنه، لكنهم ينبهرون وكفى ...

(ستيفن هوكنج) .. العالم البريطاني الذي اعتبره الكثيرون (أينشتاين) آخر .. إنه أستاذ رياضيات في (كمبردج) يشغل ذات الكرسي الذي شغله (نيوتن) يومًا ما.

هناك في بناية الفيزياء القديمة المتسخة في (كمبردج) يراه الطلاب بوجهه الضحوك وعينيه الزرقاوين الماكرتين، حتى ليبدو كطالب مثلهم .. لكنه يتحرك على مقعده المتحرك الذي لا يفارقه .. فقط يضغط بأنامله على أزرار تتيح له أن يوجه المقعد، ثم على أزرار أخرى تتيح له الكلام وإلقاء المحاضرات، فيخرج الصوت من الجهاز كأنه روبوت يتكلم .. هذا هو الرجل الذي تغير نظرياته الكون، وكأن الأقدار اختارت أن يرمز هذا الرجل الذي لا جسد له إلى إنسان المستقبل .. مجرد عقل على مقعد متحرك.

كرس (هوكنج) حياته لدراسة مفاهيم الزمن والفضاء كما شرحتها النسبية. ويقول عن نفسه:

"انبهرت طيلة حياتي بالأسئلة المرعبة التي تواجهنا، وحاولت أن أجد تفسيرًا علميًا لها. كيف نشأ الكون؟..السؤال واضح ويبدو سهلاً بدرجة خادعة .. لكن الإجابات بعيدة عن متناولنا حتى الآن.. إن فكرتنا عن الكون اليوم صارت غريبة حقًا ..الانفجار الكبير .. الثقوب السود .. الخ"

ولد عام 1942 أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، في ذات اليوم الذي يكمل 300 عام على موت (جاليليو) أول من غير مفهوم الكون بالنسبة لنا، وانتزع الأرض من مكانتها الجميلة كمركز الكون لتصير تابعًا لنجم متوسط الحجم . فهل لهذا التاريخ معنى ما ؟

عاش أبواه في لندن حيث كان أبوه يدرس الطب، فلما كبر دخل جامعة أكسفورد ليدرس الرياضيات برغم اعتراض أبيه، ثم نال منحة تفوق ليدرس في كمبردج وأثناء الامتحانات النهائية لاحظ أنه يتصرف بشيء من الخرق، فطلبت منه أمه أن يرى طبيبًا .. تم تشخيص داء (لو جيريتش) العصبي عام 1963، وهو مرض قاتل يطلقون عليه أيضًا اسم (التصلب الجانبي الأميوتروفي) .. وسرعان ما تدهورت حالته وتوقع الأطباء أنه لن يعيش حتى الدكتوراه. صدم الفتى الذي لم يجن ثمرة شبابه الغض بعد وانهار وقضى وقته في الحانات.. لكنه لسبب ما عاد ليواصل الدراسة ..كان معجبًا بفتاة معينة وقدر أنه بحاجة إلى الحصول على الدكتوراه كي يجد ما يكفي من مال ليتزوجها. حصل على الدكتوراه عام 1966 من ثم تزوج وصار أبًا لثلاثة أطفال. وارتقى حتى صار أستاذ فيزياء الجاذبية عام 1977.

في الستينات آمن (هوكنج) بأنه لو كان الكون يتمدد فلابد أن ميلاد الكون شهد ظاهرة غريبة يسمونها (التفرد) وهي لحظة توحد الزمان والمكان. عام 1969 برهن مع طبيب بريطاني آخر على أن الكون بدأ من نقطة لا متناهية الكثافة، وهذا معناه أن للزمن بداية. في السبعينات درس الثقوب السود مستخدمًا ميكانيكا الكم، وبرهن على أنها قد تشع الطاقة.. كان هذا فتحًا جديدًا لأننا نتصور الثقب الأسود كالبالوعة .. يمتص كل شيء ولا يخرج منه شيء على الإطلاق بسب جاذبيته المرعبة. معنى هذا أيضًا أن الثقب الأسود يمكن أن يزول .. إن معدل بقاء الثقب الصغير عشرة آلاف مليون سنة .. وعندما ينحل تنبعث منه جزيئات جاما. وقد أطلق العلماء على النظرية اسم (شعاع هوكنج).

كان رأيه أنه أثناء الانفجار الذي كون الكون وجدت كتل تزن عشرة أس تسعة طن لكنها بحجم البروتون، أي أن هذه الثقوب السود الضئيلة في حجم جزء من الذرة، لكن كتلتها تفوق جبل إفرست.

الزمان والمكان محددان لكنهما بلا حدود أو حافة .. لا يوجد تفرد، وقوانين العلم سارية دائمًا حتى على تكوين الكون. طبعًا لا أفهم حرفًا لكن من يفهمون هذه الأمور قالوا إنه كلام مهم جدًا.

عام 1985 أصيب وهو في جنيف بالتهاب رئوي، وقد اقترح الأطباء على زوجته أن تتركه يموت لكنها لم تقبل هذا وطارت به إلى إنجلترا حيث أنقذ حياته جراح بريطاني، لكنه فقد صوته نتيجة هذا. هكذا تم تزويده بكمبيوتر يسمح له بإطلاق صوت الكتروني.

باستعمال هذا الجهاز وجهاز آخر لتقليب الصفحات كتب (موجز تاريخ الزمن) الذي احتل قائمة أفضل المبيعات أربعة أعوام كاملة، وهو ما لم يحدث في التاريخ، حتى أنه دخل موسوعة (جنيس).

عامة فلسفة (هوكنج) التي قدمها لعلمي الفيزياء والفلك هي مزجه بين نظرية أينشتاين حول الجاذبية التي تسير حركة الكون ونظريات ميكانيكا الكم التي تقول إن المادة على الصعيد الذري تعمل بشكل عشوائي. والنظرية الأخيرة لم يقبلها (أينشتاين) قط لكن (هوكنج) برهن على أنها ممكنة.

(هوكنج) اليوم في الثالثة والستين، وقد نال تكريمًا يكفي عشرة علماء .. لا شك في أنه يستحق لأنه مزيج من العبقرية وتحدي الإعاقة معًا.. لقد أعدته الأقدار لمهمة كشف أسرار الكون، لهذا لم تمنحه إلا العقل .. وسلبته كل شيء آخر.​


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

*الفيلسوف اليوناني افلاطون* 





أفلاطون( يوناني: Πλάτων Plátōn )
أفلاطون(427 ق.م - 347 ق.م)

فيلسوف يوناني قديم,واحد من اعظم الفلاسفة الغربيين,حتى ان الفلسفة الغربية اعتبرت انها ماهي الا حواشي لأفلاطون.عرف من خلال مخطوطاته التي جمعت بين الفلسفة والشعر والفن.كانت كتاباته على شكل حوارات ورسائل وإبيغرامات(ابيغرام:قصيدة قصيرة محكمة منتهية بفكرة بارعة او ساخرة).



*حياته:*





*ولد أفلاطون في أثينا لعائلة ارستوقراطية, اسمه الحقيقي هو "ارسطو كليس", سمي أفلاطون لعرض كتفيه, حيث كلمة أفلاطون تعني "عريض الكتفين". والدة "ارسطون" وامه "بيرتيون", جدة لأمة "سولون" احد نبلاء أثينا. كان أفلاطون جندياً ومصارعاً بارزاً ,ونال جائزة الألعاب مرتين. أصبح تلميذاً لسقراط وتعلق به كثيراً ,وكان لأعدام استاذه سقراط بالسم وقع كبير على افلاطون, حيث ظهر ذلك جلياً في كتاباته الأولى. بعد اعدام سقراط غادر أفلاطون أثينا, حيث كان ساخطاً على الحكومة الديموقرطية هناك, وهو في الثامنة والعشرين من عمره, وجال عدة بلدان وتأثر بفلسفاتهم,ثم عاد الى أثينا وهو في الأربعينات من عمره.*




*محاورات أفلاطون :*





*المحاورة هي محادثة بين شخص او أكثر تدور حول فكرة معينة.

كانت معظم كتابات أفلاطون عبارة عن محاورات, بطلها الرئيس سقراط,الذي كان يمثل أفلاطون نفسه, في هذه المحاورات يسأل سقراط الناس عن أشياء يدعون معرفتها ويدعي هو الجهل بها. ومن خلال الحوار يوضح سقراط انهم لايعرفون ما يدعون معرفته. كما لا يعطي سقراط أي اجابات عن تساؤلاته, لكنه يكتفي بتوضيح أن أجابات شخصيات الحوار غير كافية. إستطاع أفلاطون من خلال حواراته أن يعرض مضمون أفكاره وأن يتخفى خلف شخصياته. إختلفت كتابات أفلاطون مع تقدمه في العمر, حيث يظهر في كتاباته المبكره تأثره بسقراط, أما في كتاباته المتأخره أخذ يأخذ منحى آخر يختلف عن أستاذه.*




*نظرية المُثُـل*





*يعتقد أفلاطون اننا نسمي عدة اشياء بمسمى واحد لأنها تتضمن شيئاً مشتركاً, وهذا الشئ المشترك يمثل كمال هذه الصفة, وأطلق على هذا الشئ اسم "المثال".كما اعتقد انه لايمكن معرفة المُثُل بالحواس بل يمكن معرفتها فقط بالذهن, فهذه المُثُل غير موجودة في الواقع, ولأشياء الموجودة لاتعكس سوى قدر ضئيل من المواصفات الحقيقية للمثال, تماماً مثلما نرى فوهة الكهف التي لا تمثل الا جزءاً ضئيلاً من الكهف نفسة. ونظراً لثبات وكمال هذه المثل فإن المعرفة الحقيقية هي معرفة المُثُـل.*​


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

يوليوس قيصر ​ 
كان جايوس يوليوس قيصر (100-44 ق.م) واحداً من أعظم القادة الرومان، فقد كان سياسياً، ورجل دولة داهيةً، خطيباً بارعاً وكاتباً ممتازاً. كانت لانتصاراته العسكرية الفضل في أن تصبح روما مركزاً لامبراطورية واسعة. 

تمكن من هزيمة غرمائه عام 49 قبل الميلاد، فى حرب أهلية ليصبح دكتاتور الشعب الروماني. وقد تزعم الخصومَ القائد العسكري بومبى الذي فر إلى مصر حيث قتل بأمر من الرومان المسيطرين على الحكومة المصرية. وقد زُعم أن رماد جثته قد جمع فى جرة وضعت على قمة مايعرف اليوم بعامود بومبى (عامود الصواري). تبع قيصر بومبى إلى مصر ليكتشف أن غريمه قد اغتيل بالفعل. 

وفى الإسكندرية قابل قيصر كليوباترا، وأصبح حليفاً لها، ثم ما لبث أن أنجب منها ابنه بطلميوس الخامس عشر الملقب بقيصرون. وعاد قيصر إلى روما قبل أن يولد قيصرون، وأصبحت كليوباترا حاكمة مصر. وفيما بعد انضمت كليوبترا وقيصرون إلى قيصر في روما حيث أسكنهما فى فيلا على نهر التيبر.


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

نيرون الرجل الذي أحرق شعبه


لو كان لكتاب التاريخ يد لكان مدها ليمحى بها صفحات من الوحشية والقسوة سطرها فيه العديد من الطغاة والظالمين، فلا يشرف التاريخ إطلاقا بانضمام أشخاص استعملوا نفوذهم كحكام وأباطرة للدول في تعذيب شعوبهم وإذاقتهم ويلات الظلم والقهر.

وبالنظر إلى صفحات التاريخ نجد بعضها يقطر دماً وتتصاعد منه أهات وأنين، ومن هذه الصفحات المؤلمة تطل علينا شخصية نيرون الإمبراطور الروماني الذي لم يدخر جهداً في تعذيب أبناء شعبه وقتل القريب منه والبعيد، وماذا ننتظر من شخص قتل أمه ومعلمه؟.



النشأة

ولد نيرون عام 37م بأنتيوم والده هو جناوس دوميتيوس أهينوباريوس كان من طبقة النبلاء بروما أما والدته فهي أجربينا الصغرى حفيدة الإمبراطور أوغسطس، والتي من الممكن أن يكون نيرون قد ورث عنها ميوله الوحشية.

توفى والده عندما كان نيرون ما يزال طفلاً صغيراً فقامت والدته بالزواج من الإمبراطور كلوديوس عام 49م، وبعد زواج أجربينا وكلوديوس قام الأخير بتبني نيرون فجعله كابن له وأطلق عليه اسم نيرون كلوديوس دوق جرمانكوس، كما تزوج نيرون من أوكتافيا ابنة كلوديوس.



نيرون إمبراطورا

صعد نيرون إلي عرش روما وهو في الخامسة عشر من عمره، وبدأ منذ هذه اللحظة سلسلة من الأحداث المتتابعة فلم يصعد نيرون إلى العرش لأنه يستحقه أو لأنه ابن للإمبراطور السابق، بل لقد قامت والدته بدس السم لكلوديوس لكي يعتلي أبنها العرش.

كانت السنوات الأولى التي أعتلى فيها نيرون عرش الإمبراطورية الرومانية سنوات معتدلة تميزت بالاستقرار النسبي، وقد أرجع البعض هذا نظراً لوجود معلمه " سينيكا" بجواره يوجهه ويرشده، هذا المعلم الذي اعتنى بالقيم والأخلاق وترويض النفس، ولكن دوام الحال من المحال فما لبث أن قام نيرون بإتباع أساليب عديدة من العنف والجور والظلم لأبناء شعبه فقتل وعذب وقهر.





تساقط القتلى

تبع صعود نيرون إلى عرش الحكم تحوله إلى الظلم والقهر، وبدأت معاناة الشعب ولم يقتصر هذا على الشعب فقط بل امتدت يده لتبطش بأقرب الناس إليه فقتل أمه ومعلمه "سينيكا" كما قتل زوجته أوكتافيا، وأخاه، وانتقلت يده لتقتل بولس وبطرس الرسولين المسيحيين زيادة في بطشه وظلمه وطغيانه.

قيل في إحدى الروايات عن قتله لزوجته أوكتافيا أنه عندما كان يؤدي دوراً في مسرحية وكان يمسك بيده صولجاناً فسقط من يده، وقامت زوجته بمدح أدائه في المسرحية ولكنها علقت بقولها " ولكن لو أنك لم تسقط الصولجان" وكانت هذه الجملة هي نهاية أوكتافيا فبادر نيرون بقتلها، وكانت المسكينة أوكتافيا عبرة لغيرها فلم يستطع أحد بعدها أن ينتقد أي عمل يقوم به نيرون. 

وعن السبب الذي دفعه لقتل معلمه قيل أن " سينيكا" كان فيلسوف روماني شهير له شعبيته بين الشعب وكان المعلم الخاص لنيرون ومستشاره المخلص فعمل على تقويمه وكبح جماح وحشيته، ولكن ألتف المرابين حول نيرون وتحولت أخلاقه من سيء إلى أسوء، فأكثر "سينيكا" من توبيخه محاولاً تعديله وتقويمه دون فائدة، وفي النهاية ضاق نيرون من معلمه ونصائحه المستمرة له، كما أوشى له البعض بضرورة التخلص من "سينيكا" خاصة لما كان له من تأثير قوي على الشعب الذي كان يلتف حوله فوجب إسكاته، وبالفعل عقد نيرون العزم على قتله ولما علم "سينيكا" بهذا فضل أن يقتل نفسه على أن يتم قتله على يد هذا الطاغية. 



حريق روما


جاء انتشار الديانة المسيحية في روما لتكون سبباً أخر في زيادة ظلم نيرون، خاصة عندما وجد أن كثير من الشعب قد دخل إلى المسيحية، وجاء التاريخ ليدون واحدة من أبشع الجرائم التي ارتكبت فيه وهي حريق روما الشهير عام 64م، حيث عمل على زيادة تعذيب الشعب وجاءت أبشع صور طغيانه لتضيف جريمة جديدة لتلك التي فعلها في حياته حيث قام بإشعال النار في روما وجلس متفرجاً، متغنياً بأشعار هوميروس ومستعيداً لأحداث طروادة، وانتشرت النيران في أرجاء روما واستمرت مندلعة لأكثر من أسبوع حاصدة معها أرواح البشر من رجال ونساء وأطفال، كما زاد في جوره وطغيانه للمسيحيين ولم يترك أي وسيلة لتعذيبهم إلا وفعلها.

بعد حريق روما وتصاعد النبرة الغاضبة الكارهة له سواء من شعبه أو من باقي ملوك أوربا، مشيرة إلى أنه السبب وراء هذا الحريق الهائل، عمد إلي إيجاد ضحية جديدة ليفتدي بها نفسه فكان عليه أن يختار ما بين اليهود والمسيحيين، وبما أن اليهود كانوا تحت حماية بوبياسبينا إحدى زوجات نيرون، فلم يتبق لديه سوى مسيحي روما فألصق تهمة الحريق بهم، فسفك دمائهم وعمد إلى اضطهادهم، وحشد الشعب من أجل هدف واحد وهو قتل المسيحيين وتعذيبهم في مشاهد دموية وحشية بشعة.





لكل ظالم نهاية

لكل ظالم نهاية وكثرة الظلم تولد الثورات، فاجتمع العديد من الناس ورجال المملكة على عزل نيرون، فتم عزله وحكم عليه بالقتل ضرباً بالعصى، وشاءت الأقدار أن اليد التي امتدت لتقتل وتبطش هي نفس اليد التي تلتف وترتد لصاحبها مرة أخرى لتقتله، فقد أبى نيرون على نفسه أن يقتل بيد شعبه فقتل نفسه، وقيل في بعض الروايات أنه أمر كاتم أسراره بقتله، وقيل أيضاً أن الجنود انقضوا عليه فقطعوه بسيوفهم قطعاً، فكانت وفاته عام 68م.​


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

قصة حياة الموسيقار .بيتهــــــــــوفن
مساحة لنتاجات و سيرة من أدهشوا الذائقة و سكنوا أعماق الذاكرة والروح​



*
لقد وجد في التاريخ القديم والحديث أناس أثبتوا للبشرية جمعاء بأن الإصابة بعاهة أو أكثر ليست نهاية العالم، وأن الإرادة القوية مدعومة بالموهبة قد تجعل من صاحب عاهة بطل إنتاج يسبق الأصحاء بأشواط كثيرة.

ومن العاهات التي قد تصيب الإنسان نقص السمع بدرجاته المختلفة، مما يعزل المصاب عن الأصوات الخارجية، وإذا حصلت هذه الإصابة باكراً فتكون مسؤولة عن تأخر في النطق ويغدو الأصم أبكما.

ومع ذلك لم يستطع الصمم أن يثني بعض ضحاياه من المضي قدماً في تيار الحياة الهائج، وكي يثبت هؤلاء المعاقون بأن الإنسان مجموعة رائعة من القدرات إن توقفت إحداها عن العمل لسبب ما عاوضت أخرى بوجود محرك الإيمان والإرادة والتصميم.

وكل منا يصادف أثناء ممارسته اليومية أعداداً كبيرة من الصم الذين ابتعدوا عن نشاطات الحياة المختلفة بسبب عجزهم واختاروا البقاء في الظل خوفاً وطمعاً، وساعدهم على ذلك فقر الظروف والإمكانيات العامة المقدمة لهم، فتعاضد ضعف الإرادة مع قلة إمكانيات التأهيل والتدريب فكانت النتيجة هرباً من العمل النافع والحياة الاجتماعية.

وكم يأخذنا العجب من أصم يطرق بابنا وقد أتقن القراءة والكتابة، والتهم من شتى أنواع الثقافات والعلوم الشيء الكثير، ومارس هوايات رياضية وفنية عديدة، وأنهى دراسة جامعية أو أتقن حرفة يدوية، وهو سعيد بما أنجز، فخور بما وصل إليه.

إن تصفح كتب التاريخ يبرز لنا شخصيات كانت تعاني من الصمم، ولم يكن ذلك الأمر عائقاً لها من أن تترك بصمة واضحة في تطور الإنسانية جمعاء.

وقد قام أحد الكتاب ـ جزاه الله خيراً ـ وهو السيد زهير جمجوم بإصدار كتاب عن أشهر المعوقين في العالم استعرض فيه حياة خمسين شخصاً من مشاهير المعوقين إعاقات مختلفة سواء أكانت جسمية أم حسية أم عقلية.

وقد رأيت أن أختار من هذا الكتاب الشخصيات المصابة بالصمم وأن أختصر ماورد في هذا الكتاب بشأنها، ثم أضيف إلى ماذكره الكاتب بعض الملاحظات الطبية التي يمكن أن نستنتجها من سيرة المعاق الموهبة.

ملاحظة: إن النصوص التاريخية قد أخذت بكاملها من كتاب أشهر المعوقين في العالم مع بعض الاختصار، أما التعليقات فهي استنتاجات شخصية.

لودفيج فان بيتهوفن
ولد بيتهوفن في مدينة بون ألمانيا عام 1770م، وسعى والده إلى تعليمه أصول العزف على البيانو والقيثارة وهو في الثالثة من عمره.

تتلمذ في البداية على يد موتسارت ثم على يد هايدن.

نشأ بيتهوفن فقيراً وعاش فقيراً حتى آخر لحظة من حياته دون أن يحيد عن مبادئه العليا التي اعتنقها. وفي عام 1802م عندما كان بيتهوفن يبلغ من العمر اثنين وثلاثين عاماً كتب:

(آه منكم أيها الناس الذين ترونني كئيباً، حقوداً، فظ الخلق، إنكم تظلمونني هكذا. أنتم لا تعرفون السبب الغامض لسلوكي هذا، فمنذ سني الطفولة تفتح قلبي وروحي على الرقة والطيبة، وكان هدفي دوماً الوصول إلى الكمال، وتحقيق الأمور العظيمة، ولكن فكروا في أنني أعاني منذ ست سنوات من ألم لا شفاء له، زاده أطباء عاجزون.

لقد ولدت حاد المزاج مرهف الإحساس لمسرات الحياة والمجتمع، ولكنني سرعان ما اضطررت إلى الانسحاب من الحياة العامة واللجوء إلى الوحدة، وعندما كنت أحاول أحياناً التغلب على ذلك كنت أصد بقسوة ومع ذلك لم يكن بوسعي أن أقول للناس: (ارفعوا أصواتكم صيحوا) فأنا أصم).

يا لشدة ألمي عندما يسمع أحد بجانبي صوت ناي لا أستطيع أنا سماعه، أو يسمع آخر غناء أحد الرعاة بينما أنا لا أسمع شيئاً، كل هذا كاد يدفعني إلى اليأس، وكدت أضع حدا لحياتي البائسة، إلا أن الفن، الفن وحده هو الذي منعني من ذلك).

وعندما أصبح بيتهوفن يتجنب الناس لجأ إلى الطبيعة، يدون فيها أنغامه وألحانه، فأبدع موسيقى تعبر تعبيراً صادقاً عن إحساس الإنسان.

ولا تزال سيمفونياته التسع ومؤلفاته العديدة نبعاً ينهل منه كل محب للموسيقى، وكانت أعظم موسيقاه على الإطلاق تلك التي انتجها في مرحلته الأخيرة الصماء، فمن وسط أشد أنواع العزلة عمقاً، وهب بيتهوفن فهما أعمق ـ لقد كان مريضاً فقيراً أصم مهجوراً من أعز الناس وأحبهم لديه، ومن خلال هذه الأعماق الرهيبة التي كان يقبع فيها أصدر أعظم ألحانه وأكثرها خلوداً.

وبتضاعف أمراضه في فترة حياته الأخيرة تضاعفت أحزانه لتنتهي حياته بوفاته عام 1827م.​*


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

شكســـبيرِ 

منْ منّآ لآ يعرِفُهَ .. أهمَ كُتّآبْ عصرُهَ
منْ أهمْ رِموزَ الأدبْ فيِ العآلمْ الغرِبيْ 

الرِوآئيَ الأوَلْ فِي العألمْ أجمعَ
لآيُختصرْ الحديثْ عنهُ وعنْ أعمآلهْ أبدآ .. ..

من لم يعرفــه اليكم هذهـ السيرهـ ,, توضح من هو شكسبيـر ,, 

أتمنى ـآ لكم قراءة ممتعــة ,,


ويليام شكسبير

وليام، وليم (بالإنكليزية: William Shakespeare) مسرحي وشاعر وممثل إنكليزي ولد في ابريل 1564 وتوفي في 23 أبريل 1616. [أ] يعتبر شكسبير واحداً من أهم كتّاب المسرح في العالم، وأهم كاتبٍ باللغة الإنكليزية. .يوصف بشاعر إنكلترا الوطني، وبأنه شاعر أفون، أو ببساطة الشاعر The Bard. تحتوي أعماله الناجية على ثمانية وثلاثين مسرحية، منها التراجيدي والكوميدي والتاريخي، ومائة وأربعة وخمسين سوناتا، وقصيدتين روائيتين طويلتين.[ب] تُرجمت مسرحياته إلى كافة اللغات الحية الرئيسية في العالم، ومُثلت أكثر مما مثلت مسرحيات أي مسرحي آخر. 

سيرته:

نشأ شكسبير في ستراتفورد في أفون مسقط رأسه، ودرس في مدارسها مبادئ اللغات اللاتينيةو يونانية والفرنسية، ومكنته دراسته هذه من التعمق في التاريخ والأدب الكلاسيكي، ولم يتمكن شكسبير من إكمال دراسته بسبب الأحوال المادية السيئة لوالده، حيث اضطر للعمل. تزوج وهو في الثامنة عشرة من العمر من آن هاثاوي وأنجب منها ثلاثة أبناء الأولى ابنته سوزانا وتبعها التوأمين هامنت (ذكر) وجوديث. بين عامي 1585 و1592 بدأ مسيرة مهنية ناجحة في لندن نشر أول أعماله الشعرية "فينوس وأدونيس" وعمل كممثل وكاتب وشريك في مِلْكية فرقة مسرحية كانت تدعى رجال لورد تشامبرلين والتي عرفت فيما بعد باسم رجال الملك. ويبدو أنه عاد إلى ستراتفورد عام 1613 ليتقاعد، توفي هناك بعد ذلك بثلاثة أعوام.

عدم معرفة الكثير من سيرته الخاصة ترك المجال لكثير من التقولات والتحليلات حول شخصيته ومعتقداته ومدى أصالة كتاباته. على ما يبدوا أن وليم شكسبير تأثر في كتاباته عن عصر الملوك والأساطير وفى موضوعاته عن الخيانة والقتل والضمائر القاسية بما كتبه المؤرخ القديم بلوتارخ.. يعتبر شكسبير من أعظم أدباء عصره ومن أهم المسرحيين في العالم حتى الآن.


من أعماله :هاملت 1600-1601 م. 
عطيل 1604-1605 م. 
الملك لير 1605-1606 م. 
ماكبث 1605-1606 م. 
تاجر البندقية 1596-1597 م. 
روميو وجولييت 1594-1595م. 
أنطونيو وكليوباترا 
العاصفة 
هنري الخامس 
حلم ليلة صيف 

من أقــــواله :

أيها النوم أنك تقتل يقظتنا.. 
هناك ثمة وقت في حياة الإنسان إذا انتفع به نال فوزاً ومجداً، وإذا لم ينتهز الفرصة أصبحت حياته عديمة الفائدة وبائسة.. 
إن الآثام التي يأتي بها الإنسان في حياته، غالباً ما تذكر بعد وفاته، ولكن أعماله الحميدة تدفن كما يدفن جسده وتنسى.. 
إن المرء الذي يموت قبل عشرين عاماً من أجله، إنما يختصر مدة خوفه من الموت بنفس العدد من السنين.. 
إن أي مركز مرموق كمقام ملك ليس إثماً بحد ذاته، إنما يغدو إثماً حين يقوم الشخص الذي يناط به ويحتله بسوء استعمال السلطة من غير مبالاة بحقوق وشعور الآخرين.. 
الرجال الأخيار يجب ألا يصاحبوا ألا أمثالهم.. 
هناك ثمة أوقات هامة في حياة سائر الرجال حيث يقرر أولئك مستقبلهم أما بالنجاح أو بالفشل.. وليس من حقنا أن نلوم نجومنا أو مقامنا الحقير، بل يجب أن نلوم أنفسنا بالذات .. 
نكران الجميل أشد وقعاً من سيف القادر.. 
الدنيا مسرح كبير، وان كل الرجال والنساء ما هم إلا لاعبون على هذا المسرح.. 
لا تطلب الفتاة من الدنيا إلا زوجاً.. فإذا جاء طلبت منهُ كل شيء.. 
إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهم الرجل العظيم.. أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامه بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب.. ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية.. 
إذا أحببتها فلن تستطيع أن تراها.. لماذا؟ لأن الحب أعمى.. 
يمكننا عمل الكثير بالحق لكن بالحب أكثر.. 
لكن الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يستطيعون أن يروا الحماقات الصارخة التي يرتكبونها هم أنفسهم.. 
إن المرأة العظيمة تُلهمُ الرجل العظيم، أما المرأة الذكية فتثير اهتمامهُ.. بينما نجد إن المرأة الجميلة لا تحرك في الرجل أكثر من مجرد الشعور بالإعجاب، ولكن المرأة العطوف.. المرأة الحنون.. وحدها التي تفوز بالرجل العظيم في النهاية.. 
الرحمة جوهر القانون، ولا يستخدم القانون بقسوة إلا للطغاة.. 
يموت الجبناء مرات عديدة قبل أن يأتي أجلهم، أما الشجعان فيذوقون الموت مرة واحدة.. 
أن الحزن الصامت يهمس في القلب حتى يحطمه.. 
أننا نعلّم الآخرين دروساً في سفك الدماء.. فإذا ما حفظوا الدرس قاموا بالتجربة علينا........... 
على المرء أن ينتظر حلول المساء ليعرف كم كان نهاره عظيماً.. 
إن الغيرة وحش ذو عيون خضراء.. 
الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئباً لو لم تكن الخرافُ خرافا.. 
لا يكفي إن تساعد الضعيف بل ينبغي إن تدعمه.. 
قسوة الأيام تجعلنا خائفين من غير أن ندري تماماً ما يخيفنا.. إذ أن الأشياء التي تخيفنا ليست إلا مجرد أوهام.. 
مداد قلم الكاتب مقدس مثل دم الشهيد!.. 
ليس من الشجاعة إن تنتقم، بل إن تتحمل وتصبر.. 
من خلال أشواك الخطر، نحصل على زهور السلام.. 
لا يتأوه عاشق مجاناً.. 
عندما تأتي البلايا لا تأتي كالجواسيس فرادى.. بل كتائب كتائب.. 
لا ترى كل ما تراه عينك ولا تسمع كل ما تسمعه إذنك.. 


عذرا على ـآ الإطالــة ولكن كاتب كـ وليـآم يستحق شيئــا أكثر من هذا ,,


----------



## فتون (15 يناير 2011)

اااوه شخصيات رائعة وكان لها ثقلها ووزنها في التاريخ والحياة
مميزة يا اني


----------

